# Old Murray Panel



## jhall.sparky

BIGRED said:


> Old Murray 200-amp main lug, split buss fuse panel, I took this out the other day, it weighed a ton.


 
i love those things.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical

BIGRED said:


> Old Murray 200-amp main lug, split buss fuse panel, I took this out the other day, it weighed a ton.


 
How does it work with no feeder?:laughing:


----------



## HARRY304E

mcclary's electrical said:


> How does it work with no feeder?:laughing:


Battery's...:laughing:


----------



## user4818

It would probably last another 50 years.


----------



## nrp3

When did they stop making those things? Was a fuse panel of that size in a commercial setting or did they make their way into homes?


----------



## BIGRED

nrp3 said:


> When did they stop making those things? Was a fuse panel of that size in a commercial setting or did they make their way into homes?


This came out of a home.


----------



## guest

Peter D said:


> It would probably last another 50 years.


That's true. 

But there is one flaw with fuse panels...look at the second plug fuse block on the left, inside socket..you can see it was severely arc damaged.

Now in theory, when changing a bad plug fuse you're supposed to turn off/pull the main (or the split main in this case) but really, how many people are going to do it right? (Maybe 1-2%) So they screw in a new fuse with the fault still present (or a really hefty load on) and the center button contact merrily arcs away until either the fuse is fully seated or it blows again. Repeat a number of times over the years and you get fried socket. 

Other than that design issue, the gear made back then used superior materials and heavier conductors/bus materials so it will outlast any of the plastic and plated crap we have today.


----------



## Archania

Never seen an old Murray panel that big. I wouldnt have guessed that was in a house either. Seen a ton of old 60 amp panels with 4 120v circuits (edison fuses) and one pull out 220v cartridge fuse circuit (for oven/cooktop). 
I agree with the arcing though... Especially when they are putting a 30amp fuse to replace that damn 15amp that keeps blowing!


----------



## RIVETER

BIGRED said:


> Old Murray 200-amp main lug, split buss fuse panel, I took this out the other day, it weighed a ton.


It's a good thing that the top was marked or it may not have worked in the first place.


----------



## frenchelectrican

Just tell me if I am right that split buss on lower section you have 100 amp fuse to handle the bottom half ?? if so that is big sonvagunner that something I don't see it too often.

Merci,
Marc


----------



## MDShunk

Every time I tear out a big old fuse panel, I can't help but to think that I'm somehow doing the wrong thing.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> Every time I tear out a big old fuse panel, I can't help but to think that I'm somehow doing the wrong thing.


Yeah. Especially when all the innards and bussing are made of copper and still look like the day they were made. As pointed out, often the only wear on them is the fuseholders themselves. The only thing really "wrong" with many old fuse services is the outside cable and meter socket are long gone, but the fuse panel itself could likely last many more years.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc

Fuses must be obsoleted and removed to accommodate enstupified pussified girlymen.

They might get removed from the gene pool sticking their fingers where they don't belong or worse sustain a wrist injury turning the fuse out.

There's an entire Federal Agency dedicated to protecting the Stupid!


----------



## guest

Phil DeBlanc said:


> Fuses must be obsoleted and removed to accommodate enstupified pussified girlymen.
> 
> They might get removed from the gene pool sticking their fingers where they don't belong or worse sustain a wrist injury turning the fuse out.
> 
> There's an entire Federal Agency dedicated to protecting the Stupid!



You are a bitter old man, aren't you? :jester::laughing: 

But sadly you are right. :thumbup:


----------



## nrp3

Kinda hard to do the arc fault thing too.


----------



## Phil DeBlanc

mxslick said:


> You are a OBSERVANT old man, aren't you? :jester::laughing:
> 
> But sadly you are right. :thumbup:


I fixed it for you.
Now please get back to work so I can get a cost of living increase in my Social Insecurity soon.
Thank you on behalf of AmeriKa's Old Farts.


----------



## BrianA

mxslick said:


> That's true.
> 
> But there is one flaw with fuse panels...look at the second plug fuse block on the left, inside socket..you can see it was severely arc damaged.
> 
> N.


Actually what you see on the second row of screw in fuses on the left side B phase is a 15 amp Fusestat Type S adapter. Then base is a dark blue color indicating the color of the type S fuse to be installed.
There are a few open 20 amp adapters just below it with the orange ring in the bottom.

The only real problem with the adapters is that people insist on trying to screw in a larger size fuse than the adapter is rated for and the plastic threads get destroyed. The adapter must then be replaced.

I've dealt with may of these panels and the weight is incredible compared to today's equipment. Actually had real metal in them.


----------



## guest

BrianA said:


> Actually what you see on the second row of screw in fuses on the left side B phase is a 15 amp Fusestat Type S adapter. Then base is a dark blue color indicating the color of the type S fuse to be installed.
> There are a few open 20 amp adapters just below it with the orange ring in the bottom.
> 
> The only real problem with the adapters is that people insist on trying to screw in a larger size fuse than the adapter is rated for and the plastic threads get destroyed. The adapter must then be replaced.
> 
> I've dealt with may of these panels and the weight is incredible compared to today's equipment. Actually had real metal in them.


Nope, look again after you blow the picture up like I just did, it is burnt. The brass button in the center is discolored too. 

Perhaps BIGRED can come back and confirm/refute my finding?


----------



## BrianA

mxslick said:


> Nope, look again after you blow the picture up like I just did, it is burnt. The brass button in the center is discolored too.
> 
> Perhaps BIGRED can come back and confirm/refute my finding?


I didn't blow it up under a microscope, but even if it is, it's just the adapter and easily replaced. In fact Buss used to make a tool for removal of the base.
Without the tool it can still be done without destroying the screw shell beneath it if you know how.
Still got some of those Type S adapters on the shelf.


----------



## bobelectric

MDShunk said:


> Every time I tear out a big old fuse panel, I can't help but to think that I'm somehow doing the wrong thing.


What? Making money?​


----------



## oldtimer

MDShunk said:


> Every time I tear out a big old fuse panel, I can't help but to think that I'm somehow doing the wrong thing.


 I agree.

I M O, fuses are more reliable than breakers.

Only, problems may occur when circuits are overfused!

Many motor driven devices are still protected by fuses.

There are fuses specific to loads eg. type D, Type P, HRC. etc.etc.


Joe Tedesco! What is your opinion on this?


----------

